# 110 to 240 step up transformers



## speedfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

got myself 110 to 240 transformers plugs direct to my rv 110 sockets allows me to run my tv video and xbox using these while running my 110 genny ive posted the link if any1s after any
http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZcolhazQQhtZ-1


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

if its ac to ac then why dont you just get a 110 volt site transformer then rearrange the plugs and make it work in reverse


----------



## speedfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

when on site using a 240 plug in mine goes to a 3000 watt continuous 110 supply these other transformers saved me wiring 240 sockets around the van and and i use my 240 product via the step up transformers


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I understand now 
was just trying to get the point that a transformer will work in both directions
and a site transformer may be a cheap alternative 
if you have short leads made up the it could do 240 - 110
and 110 - 240
obviously output of genny would have to be taken into account for sizing of transformer


----------



## speedfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

my genny is a 7.5 kva 110 onan. i went for a 240 to 110 stepdown transformer ,3000 watts to use when i plug in on sites in uk , then got the other transformes 110 to 240 step up so i could just plug them into my 110 sockets around the r v to use my 240 products, just made it quicker for me rather than having to wwire 240 sockets around the van, because almy air con, microwave are 110 and found this way cheaper than converting my van to uk speck


----------

